# Elara Floor Plans for Corner and 3-4BR units?



## TheWizz (Jan 13, 2014)

I am considering a stay in Vegas later this year with a large group of friends and would like to stay at Elara.  Most resorts at the HGVC website show floorplans for each unit type, but not for Elara.  The old Westgate website only shows the standard 1BR and 2BR units, not any of the corner units, nor any of the 3BR or 4BR options.  The Hilton.com website describes some of the various units, which have different names vs. the HGVC website definition.  Quite confusing...  I sent an email to HGVC and asked for a copy of the floor plans and was told "there aren't any".  Yea right...  

I was wondering if anyone has went to a presentation at Elara and might have a copy of the corner units and 3 or 4BR Grand and Grand Plus room options that they could share with everyone??  From the points chart, it appears there are four different 1, 2, & 3BR options (ea.) and two different 4BR options.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 16, 2014)

I would like to know that answer too, we wish to get a large unit this year also.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, if anyone knows, are all of the 2 bedroom lockout unit: studio plus 1 bedroom, or are some 2 bedroom units NOT lockouts.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's the link to the OLD Planet Hollywood Towers webiste via the Wayback Machine.  http://web.archive.org/web/20101227...=WESTGATE_PLANET_HOLLYWOOD&fileHandle=wgph_03

A few notes comparing this to HGVC listed room types:

1) The moniker "Premier" (or "Plus" on Revolution) does not designate a different floorplan in any way.  It is simply a better view (or higher floor).

2) There are in fact two types of 2-Bedroom floorplans.  One is like a standard 2-bedroom lockoff where a Studio locks off from a 1-Bedroom (this is floorplan 2 of 5 in the link above).  The second 2-Bedroom is part of the 3 or 4 bedroom floorplans.  The 3rd and 4th bedrooms "lock-off" from the 2-bedroom but the 2-bedroom itself doesn't separate in any way.  Look at floorplan 3 of 5 in the above link (you can click on the floorplans for a larger picture).  You can see the door to the connecting Junior Suite - just to the right of the entry door, with a hallway connecting to the Junior Suite on the far right of the floorplan and the door connecting to a studio is just through the kitchen, connecting to the studio at the top left of the floorplan. 

3) All the floorplans linked to above create all the possible room types, save for some of the special penthouses at the top levels.  I believe the room types map to HGVC types as follows:

*Studio*:                 Floorplan 4 of 5 in the above link (this is also the same as the left half of floorplan 2 of 5 in the above link).

*Junior Suite *(a.k.a. 1-Bedroom Junior Suite):        The connecting 1 bedroom of a 4 Bedroom lock-off (just to the right of the entry door of the 4 bedroom in Floorplan 3 of 5 in the above link). The 1-bedroom is on the far right of the floorplan.  I also think floorplan 5 of 5 in the above link is a "standalone" Junior Suite

*One-Bedroom Suite *(a.k.a. 1-Bedroom Grand):     Floorplan 1 of 5 in the above link (this is also the same as the right half of floorplan 2 of 5 in the above link).

*Two-Bedroom Suite*:    Floorplan 2 of 5 in the above link (it's a lockoff).

*Two-Bedroom Corner Suite*:   The center part of the 4-Bedroom lock-off in floorplan 3 of 5 in the above link.  Just lock-off the Junior Suite and the Studio (as described above) to leave the 2-bedroom floorplan.

*Three-Bedroom Suite*:    Some combination of the Two-Bedroom corner suite and the Studio or Premier Suite.  

*Four-Bedroom Suite*:   Floorplan 3 of 5 above.

Again, adding "Premier" (or "Plus") to any of the above just upgrades the view.  The one anomoly I cannot account for is floorplan 5 of 5 in the above link.  It only has a kitchenette so I am guessing HGVC is throwing it into the Junior Suite category...but it certainly seems like more space than the other Junior Suite.

I know Revolution sucks at their descriptions, but it should map on to the above.  I've added some of the Revolution terminology in brackets but as you'll see when trying to book a 2-bedroom, aside from the "Plus" for different views, the two different 2-bedrooms don't have different names....I think it's save to say the "corner" is the more expensive of the two (within the same view category).  For the Three Bedrooms I am betting the more expensive of the two within each view category is the one with the Premier Suite added on (as opposed to the cheaper with just the Studio added on).


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for the description. All the different room types/classes had my head swimming and the HGVC site does little to explain the differences. 

Currently we have a 1 bedroom Grand Plus reserved but, maybe we would be better off with a 2 bedroom corner suite. I'll have to take a look at the points required and see if I'm willing to spend the extra points when I don't really need the extra bedroom.


----------



## TheWizz (Jan 23, 2014)

ocdb8r said:


> Here's the link to the OLD Planet Hollywood Towers webiste via the Wayback Machine.  http://web.archive.org/web/20101227...=WESTGATE_PLANET_HOLLYWOOD&fileHandle=wgph_03



Thanks very much for the information!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying to figure out the difference between a PLUS, and GRAND, and a GRAND PLUS?

Usually Plus is better view,  but have they just substituted GRAND in for PREMIUM, and added another level on top of that. 

So what category is the 2 BR corner?  Any ideas anyone?

I did discover the following.....All Plus units are located on floors 50-56.

Speculation might be that that Grand units are the units closer to the strip.  I know the 3 and 4 BR are right on the end of the building facing  West to the strip, but I do not know if there are similar units on the back side facing East back down Harmon.  Does anyone know this?


I answered my own question a bit on this other thread that I found with more data.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201433


----------



## TheWizz (Oct 7, 2014)

If one would like a corner room and only need 1-2BR max, then you'll need to reserve a "standard" 2BR corner unit.  I just did so and the points were only 480 more for the 2BR corner vs. a 1BR grand for 4 nights.  I had to call-in to make the changes as I was dealing with multiple rooms and wanted to tie them all together.  The agent requested high floor, but it will be below floor 50 per the room description.  I'm guessing the corner 3-4BR units might be on the higher floors.


----------



## tnsna (Nov 25, 2014)

*balconies*

How do you get a room at the Elara with a balcony??


----------



## tompalm (Nov 28, 2014)

We just stayed in a studio that had a door to enter a living room at the end of the hallway.  One morning when we were walking out, the maid was about done cleaning and let us in to take a look.  It was very impressive with great views that covered 180 degrees.  It was pretty incredible to see the large living room that connected to 2,3 or 4 bedrooms.  Bedrooms 3 and 4 had a lockout door so that you could rent the end unit as a 2, 3, or 4 bedroom.


----------

